# African Cichlids - Need help with type of fish I have



## Kat in BC (Feb 19, 2011)

Blue cichlid - IMG_2629 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
african cichlid - IMG_2439 cropped | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_2857 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Electric Blue Cichlid - IMG_2864 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_2840 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Colourful Cichlid - IMG_2633 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5500312462/

African cichlids in my tank. Not sure what they are? 
Most are between 2.5 to 3 " in size
thanks


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Where are the pics? ^^
I'm sure we can help if there is a pic


----------



## Kat in BC (Feb 19, 2011)

I put them in, they did not show? Put a link from flickr, will try again


----------



## Kat in BC (Feb 19, 2011)

Blue cichlid - IMG_2629 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
african cichlid - IMG_2439 cropped | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_2857 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Electric Blue Cichlid - IMG_2864 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_2840 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Colourful Cichlid - IMG_2633 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5500312462/


----------

